# DJI Teases New Drone, Coming January 23, 2018



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 17, 2018)

```
<p>DJI has decided to tease the world about a new drone that will be announced on January 23, 2018.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## andrei1989 (Jan 17, 2018)

rumors state either a mavic 2 or something between the spark and the mavic


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 17, 2018)

andrei1989 said:


> rumors state either a mavic 2 or something between the spark and the mavic



I'd like a Mavik 2, then I'll finally pull the trigger.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jan 18, 2018)

The Phantom 4 Pro was an unwilling purchase for me but it has grown to be an indispensable asset to my company. The Mavic is a favorite of a few of my friends, so I'm excited to see anything that comes out from DJI.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 18, 2018)

Key words- insignificant size
My best guess is it will be 4 inches folded. Truly palm size and totally integrated with all the stellar nav and collision avoidance. Maneuvering level- Bat.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 18, 2018)

Waiting too see. A Mavic Pro 2 would be very tempting. Anyone got a Mavic or Phantom 4?
What do you make of it as a camera?


----------



## Ladislav (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm also waiting for Mavic Pro 2. I hope it will get camera from (or be close to) Phantom 4 Pro.


----------



## Daan Stam (Jan 18, 2018)

that is really exciting!!!
I can't wait this is one of the most exiting camera announcements in months for me.


----------



## krisbell (Jan 18, 2018)

I recently bought a Mavic and it is great fun to fly and opens up an entirely new realm of creative possibilities, but the camera is woeful. An upgrade to the Mavic would be extremely welcome from my perspective.


----------



## Murdy (Jan 22, 2018)

Hector1970 said:


> Waiting too see. A Mavic Pro 2 would be very tempting. Anyone got a Mavic or Phantom 4?
> What do you make of it as a camera?



I tried out all the DJI consumer drones and although they're great for video, the stills quality is absolutely shocking and I mean really, really, really bad. 
If you're going to put some photos on Instagram or something then they're ok, but for anything else forget it.
I ended up getting an S1000 to get the 5DIII into the air.


----------

